# Im starting to see blue smoke...



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, my freind has a honda civic(YUCK), and he was revving it, so I revved my car cause I love the sound out of mine,, but my brother told me to do it again, anf to our surprise, BLUE SMOKE!! Why is this happening to me? I don't rev it much, and I never drive it hard. How can I stop this seeing as how this is an early sign?Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be too thin of motor oil, a clogged PCV, leaking fuel injector, worn spark plugs, or many other things. Check all of these things and get back to me. Maybe I can help to diagnose it further.

Troy


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

cool thanks but that may be a while seeing as i don't have a job right now(high school student). But ill try.


----------

